# 2013 Unofficial Equipment of the Year Poll



## Andre (21/10/13)

This was a thread that ran on ECF. Thought you might find the results interesting:

Your Favorite PV (Battery, Mod, Power Source) 
1) REOS Mods (27 votes) Grand, Minis
2) Pro Vape (22) ProVari, Mini
3) Innokin (16) iTaste, MVP, SVD, SID
4) JoyeTech (13) Twist, eVic, eRoll, eGo-C, eGo-RV
5) KSD (10) VAMO
... also ; SvoeMesto (6) Semovar, and Sigelei (5) BaGua, ZMax

Your Favorite Attachment (RBA, atomizer, Tank, Juice Burner)
1) Kanger (27 votes) ProTank, EVOD, T2, T3
2) REOS Mods (24) RM2
3) SvoeMesto (20) KayFun, KFL
4) Smoktech (9) Vivi Nova, RSST, DCT
5) IBT Tanks (6)
.... also ; Anyvape (5) Davide, and Youde (4) IGO, AGA, AGI

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

